# 180 Cardinal Tetras



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Been a while! 180G going well, but had set up this ADA60P as a dedicated Java Fern tank. It was a plant I was never able to grow well due to typically high temperatures and *huge* bioload of the main tank.

Had no idea it would turn out this way. Maintenance-free, easy to stock full, easy to balance.

Pretty cool.

Meanwhile, the big boy 180G requires about 2 hours a week just on WC and glass cleaning.

Stock list: 180~ Cardinals, 5-10 Chilli Rasaboras, 20-30 Otto Cats, 5-7 Bloody Mary Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Tiny fish can feed 3-4 times a day. Pretty fun.


----------



## Fishez (Oct 16, 2018)

cb1021 said:


> Tiny fish can feed 3-4 times a day. Pretty fun.


Those look still very young. After good feeding and a few months of growth, mine are really looking great and they come up to the glass now to be fed. They are a delight to have.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Michael! Looking forward to getting some fish from you in the future.


----------

